# Question from a new guy...



## Lolip (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the whole "fursona" thing. I was going for a hideous monster kind of baby fur character, it was originally going to be a fetus but i figured that might be pushing it. I don't expect many people to take him seriously because some people may be offended seeing how this strays from the usual path of fursonas, but please don't be too harsh, I am new to this.
(also, how do i thumbnail it?)


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 10, 2009)

Your choice man.
If you believe that it is offensive and you actually care that it is (because that's what it boils down to), then do something about it.

If not, stick with it.
But seriously, that's an ugly baby


----------



## Lolip (Sep 10, 2009)

The problem is, I don't know whether it is offensive or not! My friend laughed and asked if I was trying to make fun but he's usually full of shit so I want a broader scope of opinions rather than some bull shitter. And I think he's cute, in a backwards hick brother sister baby sort of way :> Like sloth from the goonies.


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 11, 2009)

Lolip said:


> The problem is, I don't know whether it is offensive or not!



Offensive to who and how?
Seriously, the only thing that makes it offensive is because it's ugly. Very ugly.

But, unless people are sensitive about ugly things, then no, it's not offensive.


----------



## Lolip (Sep 12, 2009)

nybx4life said:


> Offensive to who and how?
> Seriously, the only thing that makes it offensive is because it's ugly. Very ugly.
> 
> But, unless people are sensitive about ugly things, then no, it's not offensive.


Thank goodness, I hope that the furry community is very laid back about these kind of things, I was going for a "pug" kind of cute, where it's kind of ugly but remains absolutely adowable.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 12, 2009)

It's fine, really, the only people who would be offended by this are furries who take the internet way to seriously. If you like it, just go with it.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

nybx4life said:


> But seriously, that's an ugly baby


 

My GOD, what _is _it?

Seriously, I don't care what you do, but please do not send me a picture...


----------



## Bandy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Seriously.... No offense, but I am frightened. *


----------



## sakket (Sep 24, 2009)

id totally do commissions for you of your wonderful fursona. this is boss.


----------



## Lolip (Nov 1, 2009)

Bumbles being very cute. Isn't he cute? I think I will add hooves next time to make him more "kawaii".


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 1, 2009)

This stuff's awesome.


----------



## Suuter (Nov 3, 2009)

Well he is very well done. 
^_^ It is good to see something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lolip (Nov 9, 2009)

I am glad you all find young bumbles to be quite charming. If there are any suggestions or requests I would love to hear them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2009)

Work on your colors, because it's all mud to me. Basically it looks chalky.


----------



## Dysenterious (Nov 10, 2009)

lol, oh dear.

what are you doing, rorip. You wonderfully sexy sexy sex you. Take bumbles back icrits


----------

